# Wood pellet patio heaters



## Bioburner (Mar 19, 2014)

Tripped on this product while looking for a smoker. Out of Oregon by Wood Pellet Products.


----------



## TimfromMA (Mar 19, 2014)

Sounds neat. Got a link?


----------



## mchasal (Mar 19, 2014)

http://woodpelletproducts.com/

Pretty neat. Nice for them how they get to quote really high efficiency numbers since in that application even the exhaust is heat output. 
Wonder if there's any sort of hopper fire prevention, hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 19, 2014)

Can you use it on a deck? Any mention of price?


----------



## TimfromMA (Mar 19, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> Can you use it on a deck? Any mention of price?



$545

http://woodpelletproducts.com/shop/


----------



## mchasal (Mar 19, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> Can you use it on a deck?



I assume you'd need floor protection just like any stove, but there's no specifics that I could find. They do mention "patios" but I think they'd consider those to be masonry or other non-combustible surfaces.


----------



## TimfromMA (Mar 19, 2014)

mchasal said:


> I assume you'd need floor protection just like any stove, but there's no specifics that I could find. They do mention "patios" but I think they'd consider those to be masonry or other non-combustible surfaces.



There is a heat pad listed in the accessories.


----------



## mchasal (Mar 19, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> There is a heat pad listed in the accessories.



Missed that, but I did notice it in the video at about 3 minutes in. Shows it on something that doesn't look combustible. Not sure if that pad would be enough for a wood surface. I imagine an email to them would provide an answer though.


----------



## TimfromMA (Mar 19, 2014)

Im curious how it works.   

With it being gravity fed, what keeps the burnpot from over filling or the hopper from catching fire?

How warm does it get with no blower? 

Could this be vented like a traditional stove for use indoors during extended power failures?


----------



## TonyVideo (Mar 19, 2014)

I would imagine it leaks so not for indoor use. No OAK capability as it just brings in air from the bottom front.


----------



## mchasal (Mar 19, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> Im curious how it works.
> 
> With it being gravity fed, what keeps the burnpot from over filling or the hopper from catching fire?
> 
> ...



There's this line on their About page:
"The gravity feed system is much like a log jam."
So I think it's just that the pellets in the burnpot are in the way and block more from coming down. I also think that's why the hopper is split into 2 10# bins instead of a single 20# one. It limits the amount of force pushing pellets in. 

True, there's no blower, but that's normal for a patio heater, they are radiant heat only. The fact that the exhaust is part of the heat output probably provides a certain amount of circulation.  It's more akin to getting warm around a campfire than a traditional pellet stove.


----------



## gengle (Mar 19, 2014)

mchasal said:


> There's this line on their About page:
> "The gravity feed system is much like a log jam."
> So I think it's just that the pellets in the burnpot are in the way and block more from coming down. I also think that's why the hopper is split into 2 10# bins instead of a single 20# one. It limits the amount of force pushing pellets in.
> 
> True, there's no blower, but that's normal for a patio heater, they are radiant heat only. The fact that the exhaust is part of the heat output probably provides a certain amount of circulation.  It's more akin to getting warm around a campfire than a traditional pellet stove.


 
So when there's a hopper fire, it burns in stereo(?).


----------



## mchasal (Mar 19, 2014)

gengle said:


> So when there's a hopper fire, it burns in stereo(?).



Exactly, it must look pretty cool, something like:






Looking at the video, it doesn't even look like the hopper doors are gasketed or sealed at all, so not sure what protection there is. Might just be that it's outside and only has 20# of pellets at most.


----------



## mikestod (Mar 19, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> Sounds neat. Got a link?


 It may sound neat, but it probably doesn't smell too neat.  This is one application where clean burning gas makes more sense.


----------



## vgrund (Mar 19, 2014)

I agree with mikestod.  This seems silly, especially given the amount of run time most of these will get in most residential settings.


----------



## chken (Mar 19, 2014)

Cute, but it looks like it could blow over in a breeze. I have a LP patio heater, and it blows over all the time!


----------



## Bowhunter1 (Mar 19, 2014)

i just ordered a ton of pellets from them, needed them next day!


----------



## Owen1508 (Mar 20, 2014)

They have gravity feed indoor pellets stove (no electric needed)  out now for the houses


----------



## TimfromMA (Mar 20, 2014)

Is there a mechanism that stops the flow of pellets into the burnpot if you want to shut it down?


----------



## DBCOOPER (Mar 20, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> Is there a mechanism that stops the flow of pellets into the burnpot if you want to shut it down?


I imagine you starve it for air.


----------



## Owen1508 (Mar 20, 2014)

DBCOOPER said:


> I imagine you starve it for air.


I guess so.From what I've seen so far they are all gravity feed.  The two I'm familar with are the Breckwell Monticello (SPG9000) and WayWise pellet stove.

EDIT:  I'm sure there are more on the way


----------



## hoverfly (Mar 20, 2014)

Looks great!  Simple, be great for those tents designed for wood stoves, with a modification to the vent.


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 20, 2014)

hoverfly said:


> Looks great!  Simple, be great for those tents designed for wood stoves, with a modification to the vent.


But if you cant throttle it down, 65,000 btu. is a lot of heat.


----------



## hoverfly (Mar 20, 2014)

Bioburner said:


> But if you cant throttle it down, 65,000 btu. is a lot of heat.



It looks like it has some kind of adjustment for the air in the front.


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 20, 2014)

But if you close it down how much smoke? Like a wood fire smothering creates smoke.


----------



## hoverfly (Mar 20, 2014)

Bioburner said:


> But if you close it down how much smoke? Like a wood fire smothering creates smoke.




Don't know, ask them?


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 20, 2014)

I got email message back about wanting more info on stove and was told to watch video.  Half of the 3 minute video is how they are made here in US.


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 20, 2014)

Bowhunter1 said:


> i just ordered a ton of pellets from them, needed them next day!
> View attachment 130069


You sure you're not shipping gold with a security team?


----------



## Former Farmer (Mar 21, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> Can you use it on a deck?


From their Manual 

2.2 Minimum clearances
A minimum 36” clearance from this heater and all its parts to combustible materials must be maintained at all times while the heater is in operation.

2.3 This Heater is to be used on a flat level non-combustible surface only. Install on flat level non-combustible surface (concrete, tile, stone, etc.).




TimfromMA said:


> Is there a mechanism that stops the flow of pellets into the burnpot if you want to shut it down?


From their Manual 

6. To Stop the Unit during a Firing.
Once your heater is started and running, the only way to shut it off is to remove the unburned pellets
from the hoppers. Be careful as the unit is hot. Remove unburned pellets from both hoppers and let
the few remaining pellets funnel down and burn out. Allow at least 45 minutes for cooling before
handling the stove.


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 21, 2014)

Former Farmer said:


> From their Manual
> 
> 2.2 Minimum clearances
> A minimum 36” clearance from this heater and all its parts to combustible materials must be maintained at all times while the heater is in operation.
> ...


Where did you get the manual?


----------



## Former Farmer (Mar 21, 2014)

http://woodpelletproducts.com/about/

http://woodpelletproducts.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/WPPH001Manual1.3.pdf


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 21, 2014)

Former Farmer said:


> http://woodpelletproducts.com/about/
> 
> http://woodpelletproducts.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/WPPH001Manual1.3.pdf


Thanks for the links


----------



## mchasal (Mar 21, 2014)

Former Farmer said:


> http://woodpelletproducts.com/about/
> 
> http://woodpelletproducts.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/WPPH001Manual1.3.pdf



 Wow, not sure how we all missed that link up there. I looked for a manual too. Thanks!


----------



## TJDave (Nov 21, 2014)

Bringing back an old thread to provide some feedback from an owner. 
 Wood Pellet Products gravity fed pellet stove patio heater.

It's great! We love ours.
It puts out a ton of head to toe heat.
No way to shut it down except letting it burn out. The stove has openings that allow air in from the sides. Once lit, it's full steam ahead! It's a rocket. I wouldn't even try to use it in a shop or tent.
Flame has never travelled up the hoppers.
Not to be used in windy conditions. Mine came with a cover. When not in use, I move it next to the house and secure the chimney with bungee cords. It will blow over with some wind.
It's portable! We pop the chimney off and throw it in the back of the Jeep on colder camping trips.


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 22, 2014)

Yep it is a trager,and still missing the point of heating the outdoors,unless perhaps you are using it in place of a campfire?


----------



## TJDave (Nov 22, 2014)

bob bare said:


> Yep it is a trager,and still missing the point of heating the outdoors,unless perhaps you are using it in place of a campfire?



Yes and no. We've used in in place of a campfire where they were not allowed. We've used it with campfires too. People who wanted more than their knees warm circled their chairs around the stove. 
Kind of cool too.


----------



## Pellet-King (Nov 22, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> $545
> 
> http://woodpelletproducts.com/shop/


wow they really jacked up the price!!, Now $699....F that, and how does the hopper keep dry if you leave outside for month's?, they will be giving them away when they fail to sell


----------



## TJDave (Nov 22, 2014)

Pellet-King said:


> wow they really jacked up the price!!, Now $699....F that, and how does the hopper keep dry if you leave outside for month's?, they will be giving them away when they fail to sell



Yes. That is the price on the manufacturer's website. Dealers sell them for less.
Still expensive for what they are. They are not for everyone. You have to really want one.
The hoppers are always empty when not in use...that's the only way to shut it down.
 It has a cover on it when left outside, or I just pick it up and carry it into the garage.


----------

